# Office Documents very slow to load from OneDrive



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

I have been experiencing extremely slow load times from my OneDrive of Word and Excel documents.
Windows 10 
Office 365


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are these the only two applications that are experiencing slow downs?

Have you tried the OneDrive troubleshooting steps?

https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...dc8aa8a6bcf8?ui=en-US&rs=en-US&ad=US&fromAR=1


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Are these the only two applications that are experiencing slow downs?
> 
> Have you tried the OneDrive troubleshooting steps?
> 
> https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...dc8aa8a6bcf8?ui=en-US&rs=en-US&ad=US&fromAR=1


Syncing is not the problem. Opening files is the problem.
Those are the only applications that use files on a regular basis from OneDrive.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The files you are opening, are they set to be synced locally or is your PC accessing the OneDrive account each time for them? You can check this in the OneDrive settings.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The files you are opening, are they set to be synced locally or is your PC accessing the OneDrive account each time for them? You can check this in the OneDrive settings.


See attachments


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How big are the documents that you are editing/using? Do newer, lesser files, open quicker?


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How big are the documents that you are editing/using? Do newer, lesser files, open quicker?


All files load slowly, large or small.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How's your internet speeds from testmy.net?

I would recommend reconnecting the OneDrive account to the PC from my first link.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How's your internet speeds from testmy.net?
> 
> I would recommend reconnecting the OneDrive account to the PC from my first link.


The sync troubleshooter?
Sync is not the problem.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, I understand that, but by resyncing the account or reloading the account to the PC may help fix the problem here.

What were the results from Testmy.net?

There really shouldn't be an issue with OneDrive as you are experiencing.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Yes, I understand that, but by resyncing the account or reloading the account to the PC may help fix the problem here.
> 
> What were the results from Testmy.net?
> 
> There really shouldn't be an issue with OneDrive as you are experiencing.


Download 28.5 Mbps Upload 8.1 Mbps
(done while using a VPN)

How do I reload the account to my PC?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What happens if you don't use the VPN to access OneDrive? Do the results improve?

The reloading the account steps are in my first post: https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...dc8aa8a6bcf8?ui=en-US&rs=en-US&ad=US&fromAR=1


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What happens if you don't use the VPN to access OneDrive? Do the results improve?
> 
> The reloading the account steps are in my first post: https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...dc8aa8a6bcf8?ui=en-US&rs=en-US&ad=US&fromAR=1


I have two computers running OneDrive. The Windows 10 computer has a VPN. The Windows 8.1 computer does not have a VPN.

Makes no difference in loading .. both computers are having the same issue.

I followed the instructions on the Windows 10 computer. Exited from OneDrive and then restarted OneDrive. Withing 1 minute, it tells me it is up to date. Still slow to load Excel and Word files.

On the Windows 8.1 computer, when I right click the IOneDrive icon in my system tray, there is no "exit."


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Re-install One Drive: https://onedrive.live.com/about/en-us/download/


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

Corday said:


> Re-install One Drive: https://onedrive.live.com/about/en-us/download/


That link works with Windows 10, but not for my Windows 8.1 computer


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...-Windows-850703dd-ea56-4c7a-bff5-6c2e4da227cf


----------

